# New Girl



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi... I am new to this forum, hoping to find some great tips and hopefully make some new friends along the way.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

welcome  x x


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Helloooo Nice to meet you!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

hello new girl


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi welcome yo UKM :thumb:


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome to UKM!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Howdy :cowboy:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno....


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hiya


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

alrite ...an welcome:cool:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

think I must be having a blonde moment but I can't seem to reply to any messages... HELP lol


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Herro


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice to see more girls joining, welcome along...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome! Just round the corner


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

welcome


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

wuddup darlin


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

blondebabe said:


> think I must be having a blonde moment but I can't seem to reply to any messages... HELP lol


 Hello  if you want to reply to someones post click on "reply with quote" just beneath there post


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> wuddup darlin


Smooth!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Aloha.


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> Hello  if you want to reply to someones post click on "reply with quote" just beneath there post


Aaaah thats cool thank you ...but I cant send messages... is it because I'm new?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Hey, Welcome to UK-M


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

blondebabe said:


> Aaaah thats cool thank you ...but I cant send messages... is it because I'm new?


Yeah think you need to be on here for 30 days and have a certain amount of posts before you can pm people.


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, welcome... Enjoy (in any order you like)


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy.

This thread will be at least 5pages.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Mey said:


> Welcome and enjoy.
> 
> This thread will be at least 5pages.


What makes you say that


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

welcome to the madhouse


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

H10dst said:


> Yeah think you need to be on here for 30 days and have a certain amount of posts before you can pm people.


that SUCKS :confused1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

blondebabe said:


> Aaaah thats cool thank you ...but I cant send messages... is it because I'm new?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_private_messages

Don't worry, you will know when you can send/receive private messages as your inbox will explode with them!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if you want my number u can ask for it in the open forum, no need to pm =p


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> if you want my number u can ask for it in the open forum, no need to pm =p


Cheers mate


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

Robbie said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_private_messages
> 
> Don't worry, you will know when you can send/receive private messages as your inbox will explode with them!


Oh really?


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

H10dst said:


> Cheers mate


lol


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome and enjoy your stay


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Whiteknight mode....ENGAGED.


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

lolik said:


> welcome and enjoy your stay


Thank you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

blondebabe said:


> that SUCKS :confused1:


why? x x


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> why? x x


Because I cant send messages... :confused1: xx


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome to ukm

Lorian just informed me that all new members must be vetted by submitting a pic in their birthday suit.... :rolleye: :innocent:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

blondebabe said:


> Because I cant send messages... :confused1: xx


you can send them on here  x x


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

blondebabe said:


> Because I cant send messages... :confused1: xx


you just did...


----------



## simon1985 (Jun 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Welcome to ukm
> 
> Lorian just informed me that all new members must be vetted by submitting a pic in their birthday suit.... :rolleye: :innocent:


hahahaha


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> you can send them on here  x x


 :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

blondebabe said:


> hahahaha


I second this is a legal requirement :whistling:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

ah yes , the obligatory bikini shots, only after this is done the ability to send messages is achieved.


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

pics or gtfo

Hiy darling if you need a hand with anything you can cum too me anytime

nocreep


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> pics or gtfo
> 
> Hiy darling if you need a hand with anything you can cum too me anytime
> 
> nocreep


Chop she pmed me, she wants a bikini shot of your bad self uploaded asap and she will follow suit, fair deal if you ask me, your sooo lucky

nohomo


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Chop she pmed me, she wants a bikini shot of your bad self uploaded asap and she will follow suit, fair deal if you ask me, your sooo lucky
> 
> nohomo


lol


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Your turn blondebabe and i will return another with less on!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Garentee you get pested.

Run while you can.


----------



## blondebabe (Jan 31, 2012)

chopthebench said:


> View attachment 74306
> 
> 
> Your turn blondebabe and i will return another with less on!


mmm sexy


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> View attachment 74306
> 
> 
> Your turn blondebabe and i will return another with less on!


hahahah why you handsome devil!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

hello 

What are you targets etc? xx


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi there


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Bit late but, welcome!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to uk-m


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't often look in here and when I do I see that there's a 5 page thread when a new member called Blondbabe joins :lol:

Welcome to UKM blondbabe, hope you enjoy it on here


----------

